# New board/bindings... Please Help



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm 6'5", weigh 220lbs, and am an advanced rider. I am looking for a freeride setup (I rarely go into the park). I am trying to choose between a Neversummer Titan TX (169cm) with Burton CO2's and a Burton Custom X Wide (168cm) with Burton CO2 ESTs. The price difference between the two does not matter, I am just trying to figure out which setup is better. 

Will the EST binding slip under a lot of pressure? Are they as stable as standard bindings?

Which board is stiffer? What are the major differences between the boards?

I apologize if this information has already been asked/answered. I did a lot of research already, and was looking to get a final opinion before pulling the trigger later this week. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

my favorite company is only BURTON so thats where i do all my research in.

Last yr when i bought my custom x i was kinda sceptical about the ICS, i was thinkin the same thing whether its secure, it wont loosen up etc etc. 
after a yr of riding the custom, the screws never came loose nor did the bindings slip. I love the ics because u feel the board more since ur lower to the ground as opposed to the traditional 3 hole set up. As long as u put some meet behind the torque then you will be fine. If youre lookin for an all mountain free style board then the custom is a wise decision. 

The CO2's r awesome bindings, thats what i ride.
the one thing u gotta know is that once u get the ICS then ur only limited to BURTON BINDINGS ONLY.


----------

